# Looking for Clay/Terra Cotta Pipe



## CincyCichlids

Hello,
Figured I'd give this forum a try (as well as GCAS too). 

I'm looking for 6"-8" diameter clay/terra cotta piping for some large cichlids.

Anyone know where I can find some?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## t2000kw

Have you tried building suppliers or Lowes?

Speaking of GCAS, how long does it take them to "approve" your membership to the board? I signed up early yesterday or the day before and I got a reply on my password and username but they won't work yet. The account hasn't been activated.


----------



## t2000kw

I don't know where this is, but here's a manufacturer in Ohio:

Superior Clay Corp
6566 Superior Rd SE
Uhrichsville, OH , 44683-7487 
Phone: 740-922-4122
FAX: 740-922-6626
Toll Free Phone: 800-848-6166
Website: Superior Clay Corporation

Dealers:
Rumford Dealers

Here's a list of their dealers in Ohio:

Akron Sales Co.
P.O. Box 8087 (1690 Copley Rd.)
Akron, OH 44320
330 836 5515
(Dealers in Cleveland too. Don Heywood - Stocks chimney tops)
Participated in Certified Rumford Masons Program

The Henry Bierce Company
50 Southeast Ave.
Tallmadge, OH 44278
330 633 3282 (fax 330 633 3298)
[email protected]
Contact: Scott Fassnacht and Mike Gerbetz both went through "Rumford certification training"

Columbus Builders Supply
807 W Third Ave.
Columbus, OH 43212
614 294 4991, fax 614 294 1694
[email protected]
Contact: Chris Herold, pres; Jerry Downs, purchasing agent; Jim Grafton, website

Columbus Builders Supply
7969 Memorial Dr.
Plain City, OH 43064
548 4990 or 800 356 9189

Columbus Coal and Lime Co.
1150 Sullivant Ave.
Columbus, OH 43223
614 224 9241 (fax 614 224 1721)
Elvin H. Henson, cell 614 361 8984; Dave Holbrook; Kay Peters; Jeff Ritchie; Derek Cantor
Certified Rumford Masons sponsored by Columbus Coal and Lime

Granville Builders Supply
130 N Cedar St
Newark, OH 43055
740 349 9691 Fax 740 349 0852

Heath Builders Supply
2299 Hebron Road
Heath, Ohio 43056
740 928 2299, fax 740 928 2045

Kuhlman Corp.
650 Beaver Creek Circle
Maumee, OH 43537
800 669 3309 or 419 897 6000 (fax 419 897 6061)
[email protected]
Larry; Margaret Waldeck; Ken Cousins

Mansfield Brick Supply
Mansfield, OH
419 526 1191
Contact: Mike Anderson; Don Skaggs, 419 526 1191; Tom
Certified Rumford Masons sponsored by Mansfield Brick Supply

Masonry Materials Plus
620 Willow Street
Youngstown, OH 44506
330 744 7587
[email protected]
Contact: Hobie Butcher*

Menuez Brothers
5366 County Road 349
Millersburg, OH 44654
330 674 0865
CONTACT: Dorothy or Mark

Ohio Concrete Products
Route 60 South
Zanesville, OH 43702
740 453 0316

Pioneer Masonry Supply
220 Acme St. (P.O. Box 515)
Marietta, OH 45750
740 373 1133 (FAX 740 373 1137)
(Peggy Snider; Dave Chicherster, Certified Rumford Mason; Charlie Paugh)

Ed Schory & Son
5177 Louisville Rd.
Louisville, OH 44641
330 456 8369

Snyder Brick & Block
1733 Industrial Estates Drive
Kettering, Ohio 45409
937 299 7388 (fax 937 299 4318)
[email protected]
(Five locations in and around Dayton - Mark Snyder; Tony)

Tate Builders Supply Co. Inc.
3511 Dixie Highway
Erlanger, KY 41018
606 727 1212
(Guy Riehemann - also sells Cincinnati area)


----------



## TheLoachGuy

FUNNY you posted a need for this. I have several 6-8" diameter clay pipe pieces as well as 4" and 3" pipe.. All pieces are about a foot long. Not sure how I would get it to you, as I'm most likely not going to make the feb meeting. I'll put a couple of each pipe back for you if you want it. Definitely aquarium safe. I have multiple pieces in my tanks that I used for the same purpose you're wanting them.. Great cichlid caves!

We can trade?

Jeff


----------



## CincyCichlids

Jeff,
When I come up to Matt's (probably sometime soon like next week or the week after) I can pick them up.. you probably don't live too far from him. Besides it'll be nice to see a new fishroom for once too.

What would you like to trade for? I have a few fish and plants I could get you.

t2000kw,
The GCAS usually doesn't take too long.. the problem is this. Every board that has a membership is getting bombarded by both automatic bots as well as Russian and other economically deprived people trying to create bogus accounts to solicit usually porn, drugs, etc. That said, all of the accounts are approved by the webmaster.. who spends half his time in Columbus, the other half in Cincinnati. I am sure it will be soon.


----------



## TheLoachGuy

Taking some pics of it tonite. Will post here later. Fish/plants are good for trades. I'm off all next week. Just quit my job here at Reynolds & Reynolds. I start at Kettering Hospital working for their IT department on Feb 26th.

So ya.. sometime next week is good..

Whatcha got?


----------



## TheLoachGuy

pics of all three sizes i have. not sure how many total, most of em are buried in the snow. hehe

that is a 2.1oz can of fish food, approximately 4" tall. That bigger piece is about 1 ft long, 6-7" inner diameter.
The fish in the smaller cave is a 9" dovi..


----------

